# Archery Art Photo Calendar



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Camo*

*"Camo" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Caving In*

*"Caving In" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Enlightened*

*"Enlightened"*


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Fuji Fire*

*"Fuji Fire" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Inner Target*

*"Inner Target" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Lady Merlin*

*"Lady Merlin" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Oneida Girl*

*"Oneida Girl" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Peak Performance*

*"Peak Performance" *


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Storm*

*"Storm" *


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

my preference, in no particular order:
lady merlin
peak perfomance
Inner target
Fuji Fire
Enlightened
Camo
Caving In

You have done a beautiful job with the pictures. Very Classy. 

Your posts on other issues are very informative too.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Back Tension*

*"Back Tension" *


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

All are neat-the FUJI one is best IMHO. Inner target is way up there too


----------



## DeerForce1 (May 21, 2002)

Those are all great especially the Oneida one. If i may make a suggestion though, i think a calender would be better if all the pics were the computer graphic pics or real pics like peak performance & caving in instead of mixing them. It would make it more consistent or evened out. I know what i'm trying to say just can't put it into words...............................................DF1


----------



## RHBECK (Sep 4, 2003)

*Calendar pics*

3-D Archer -- Jan Caving In -- Feb Camo -- Mar
Inner Target Apr Oneida Girl -- May Your award -- Jun
Back Tension Jul Enlightened Aug Storm Sep
Peak Performance Oct Fugi Fire Nov Lady Merlin Dec

Maybe a Collage of the pictures for the front cover and the Cam on the back.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

now you need to add the pic of you in the snow::::lolol

mikie


----------



## MN Archer (May 23, 2003)

I just gotta chime in....

I really like the "scenic" style photos (Fuji Fire, Caving In) the best for a calendar. HOWEVER, I really REALLY like Lady Merlin. For some reason, that one just grabs me. And "Back Tension" is just plain impressive. 

If you really do a calendar, you can sign me up for one!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Contemplation*

*"Contemplation" *


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*I know the answer*

3X,
I know your asking yourself should I ask GW for the Garfield or should I start shooting trad more? 
    
LOL

Have fun
Out for now


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Madam Mathews*

*"Madam Mathews" *


----------



## Twisted Limb (Feb 21, 2003)

XXXBowHo, I think it's great that you're doing this. I think it's good to have a variety of images. I've listed them below starting with my most favourite (I'm assuming you want a broad range of opinions on them before you decide - not critiquing of course, just hoping we help make your decisions easier!)

Fuji
Lady Merlin
Peak Performance
Back Tension
Camo
Enlightened 
Caving in

Perhaps your idea is to make the photos generic (by keeping the archer unidentifiable) but the photo taken of you in the snow is the best promotional image I have seen of archery to date!! (Perhaps this could be part of another calander - with an 'archer for all seasons' theme )


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Mental Freezing*

By popular demand, I'm putting this one out for opinions for the calendar.

*"Mental Freezing" *


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Definetly ought to be in the calendar-maybe on the front. Don't let the FBI guys see this if you are trying to get a sensitive government position


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*REVISION*

*"Contemplation" * has undergone a makeover. Hopefully this one is better!!!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*3-D Archer*

*"3-D Archer"* has undergone some revision. So far this has been the most difficult piece.


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

AWSOME!!!! TOTALLY AWSOME!!! Can you tell I'm very impressed with your work. If a calendar comes about you can sign me up too. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown  

P.S.
Did I mention your work is totally AWSOME!!!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Two Calendars*

I have decided to make two different calendars: One with *Graphic Images * and the other with *Photographic Images*. I just got some calendar creator software and I am working on the design. I am also researching printing possibilities.....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

*Snow Picture*

Why are your cheeks rosey? (In the snow picture)

Just asking.


----------



## 3dcuda (Mar 7, 2003)

*back tension*

"back tension" is the best archery related picture i have seen anywhere.great work.


----------



## recurve boy (Jan 3, 2003)

I think there needs to be a theme. From the looks of it, nothing really relates to anything else. 

For example you can continue the "Back Tension" theme and have a study of form. Various compound/recurve archers nude (or with tights if they are uncomfortable) shooting, taken from various angles to highlight the important points of form. This would not only be aesthetically pleasing but darn useful. When was the last time you saw archery muscles at work? Perhaps a comparison of men/women, recurve/compound. 

The shooting in the snow picture could be part of a "shooting in really wierd situations and places" collection. Perhaps more of a candid look at archery.

An olympic archery calender would be interesting. You could use stills taken from the tiny camera inside the target butts. Or "arrows in flight", pictures of archers on release and the reactions of their arrows and their follow throughs. A collection showing archers personalities and their reactions under competition stress. Frangilli shaking his head at a 9, David Barnes' crazy follow through. The list goes on.

I'm sorry to say, but the graphic work looks too random. They are too much like stand alone images. No theme to bring it together.

There, the first negative post


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

> I'm sorry to say, but the graphic work looks too random. They are too much like stand alone images. No theme to bring it together.


Just so you know, the theme is Archery Art: Women and Bows.

Thanks for the other pointers...I'll keep them in mind.

XXXBowHo


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

XXXBowHo, Have you ever shot in any ASA pro-ams?


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*calendar*

XXX

There are all great, wharever ones you select, will be just fine.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/

Updated.


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Where's my Bowtech? LOL Keep up the awsome work Aya!!!!!!!!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Hmmmm Bowtech...?*

OK Grant,

Since I need two more graphics for my calendar, you earned a spot for Bowtech. I'll start working on one just for you.  Any particular model in mind??? BTW: bow model, Grant, bow model!

XXXBowHo


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*calendar*

XXXBowHo

please don't forget to include one with an "ONEIDA PRO EAGLE"

"ONEIDA GIRL"

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry didn't get back to you sooner.......my top 3 picks are Pro40 dually, Pat. Dually, and Pro40 Wheely. Just pick whichever one looks best in your opinion for the setting. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I like them all but the Oneida one. My favorite is the back tension one. That one deserves the cover. You and Hoyt should get together and make it a poster (like Martin did). I know I would buy the poster and the calender.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Sample Calendar page*

Here's a sample page from the Archery Art Calendar I am working on. Let me know what you think. I still have a lot of work left but I hope to get it finished and off to the printers in the next few weeks. *XXXBowHo *


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

*October*

Really impressed by your work XXX ... and ... no comment about _October_ ...


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Actually the above is not the pic that will appear with October but actually February due to the page layout of the calendar before printing and binding. XXX


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

No matter which picture will belong to a month or another ... it doesn't change my point of view XXX ... and at the end it's ... the artist choice ...


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*Infringement?*

Love your pictures ,but the one called Peak Performance infringes on an archery dealer called Peak Performance Archery in Whitehall,PA. Keep up the great photos, but check against infringement before publishing. Yours in archery,rcher


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

> Love your pictures ,but the one called Peak Performance infringes on an archery dealer called Peak Performance Archery in Whitehall,PA. Keep up the great photos, but check against infringement before publishing. Yours in archery,rcher


Just so you know, there is no infringement on calling one of my art pieces "Peak Performance" because it is a common phrase. Check on the Xerox case. Xerox could not be used but now has become a common phrase, therefore there is no infringment statute for the use of the term. Bill Gates' "Windows" is another example.

Thanks for the info,
XXX


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

A bit late . . . but the ones I like the best are:

Camo
Fuji Fire
Inner Target (your latest version especially)
Lady Merlin (nicely composed!)
Back Tension
Mental Freezing 

The only question I have is when will the calender be available and how do I get my hands on a copy?


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

The calendar is in the design process as we speak. It is a pretty tuff undertaking! I originally wanted to make two: one with graphics and the other with real photos. However, I think this year will be only one with a mix of everyone's favorites. I am hoping to have the calendar off to the printer in the next week or so. 

Wish me luck! XXXBowHo


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*calendar*

XXXBowHo
Please let me know when the carendar is avaiable.
Just waiting to see it.

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/

New links have been added.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*BowTech Babe*

*"BowTech Babe" * 

Here is my latest and final graphic for the calendar. This will be the graphic for the month of October. Although I may edit it some more. XXXBowHo


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

hey Aya just as an after though on the calender if it isn't to much work stick the major tournaments on it. They alreaqdy have the dates published for most.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Tourney Dates*

stodr, I have plans to put major tourneys for NAA, NFAA, IBO, and ASA on my calendar. I am still working on this data. I am also considering putting a bit of information for different archery orgs, associations, on each page. Contact with these organizations has been difficult.

XXXBowHo


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

AYA debbie will be able to help with that when she gets home. She knows most of the people and their numbers that have the info.


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Aya! Looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*BowTech Babe*

*"BowTech Babe" * 

Here is a revision. Let me know which you like better, the old version or the new?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I like the first one better, but the latter would certainly make a good October if you don't have one. JMO


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

AYA,
It was October when I snapped that pic!!!! 

Mexico looks the same all year round.....


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

For Oct I would vote Lady babe Bowtech with fall colors


TINK


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

My vote goes for fall leaves Bowtech Babe. Looks GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Fall leaves*

XXXBowHo

I like the fall leaves.
Very nicely done.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*WOW*

Ain't notin like taking someone elese idea AND their name!!!!

Just like Forrest Gump...... Thats all I got to say about that!!!!!


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Brian, I hope Sam likes it. She hasn't responded to her PM's. Hope she's doing OK. 

The idea was inspired by a request from Grant-KS for a BowTech piece. Thanks Grant!!! The name from a pal in Southern Ohio! Thanks Sam! The backdrop on the first piece was courtesy of my BowTech friends. Thanks Jeff & Deb! The model, the only BowTech I had to work from. Thanks Pat!


----------



## INBowHunter (Jul 21, 2004)

just wondering..... maybe for october since it is arcgery season in most staes maybe a lady in a stand at full draw like shes about to put one through a deer I would love to see that... if not in the calender maybe just on here

thx


----------



## nogood (Sep 1, 2004)

*calendar*

hi,everybody this is my first post but have been visiting the site for a while!! oh-yeah love the site!!! but anyway xxx i would love a calendar when ever you get them done!! i don't know how long this thread has been going and if you are still going to make a cal. but if you are i would love one!! and i know alot of other people down here that will want one as well so i can most likely get alot sold for you., thanks, 
nogood


----------



## Shakes.602 (Nov 13, 2002)

*WOW!!*

I am Most Impressed and want on the List to Buy one of these Awsome Calendars!! Fine Job on All of them!!


----------



## Bownutter (Dec 27, 2003)

Backtension is a truely great photo. 
Caving in, Fuji Fire; Lady Merlin; Oneida Girl; Mental Freezing; 3d archer. 

Love your belt buckle in Mental Freezing.

v


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Hello ALL,

The graphics in this thread have been made into a 2004 calendar. If you are interested, I still have some left. Just PM me. 

I am also making a 2005 calendar. I will be posting new graphics soon! I am moving to Montana so I am already getting inspired.

XXXBowHo


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Aya, glad to hear of the plans for a 2005 calendar!  I have shown the 2004 calendar to several friends and family, and all have been very impressed!  

Montana should certainly provide plenty of nature's splendors to inspire, too!  Isn't it amazing how different parts of the country each have their own special magic?

Good luck with all your projects, and here's wishing you good health and much happiness!


----------



## Bownutter (Dec 27, 2003)

Montana huh? I live in North Dakota. It's good country and great shooting. What side of the state will you be living in? We have a lot of events in ND.

v


----------



## Brown E (Sep 15, 2004)

They look great


----------



## cmp03 (May 7, 2004)

It looks wonderful. I love your pics... Let me know how I can get a 2005 calander when they are ready..


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

They are awesome Aya !!! Great job! Look forward to more.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Caving in is fantastic. It really has a draw that makes me want to go back to it. Great photo!!!!!!!


----------

